# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Парень офигенно отжигает!

## EweX

http://rutube.ru/tracks/719476.html?...2ebe088a88b458

laugh.gif laugh.gif laugh.gif laugh.gif laugh.gif
Я незнаю что он курил или пил,но это просто жесть laugh.gif

----------


## LGden

Дизайн-студия http://brdesign.ru  предлагает своим клиентам поистине уникальную возможность. Они качественно, каллиграфическим почерком пишут по всей комнате смешные истории, анекдоты и т. п. Выходит потрясающе! особенно классно для баром и комнат отдыха.

----------


## Астахов

Нагиев тоже отжог, не ожидал, что он опуститься до такого.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaW3IIy8lo4

----------


## Владимир Орлов

да ну, от Нагиева чего угодно можно ожидать

----------


## Stalker 13

Ото ж, это же Нагиев

----------

